# Disney/Pixar Cars



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

System:
HP Pavilion a708n
Intel Celeron D 330
512 PC2700 DDR
80 GHz H.D.D.
DVD+RW/CD-RW
Intergrated Graphics w/ 64MB shared video memory


The game Disney/Pixar Cars will successfully install with disc 1. After inserting disc 2 to play the game the cursor changes to a spinning cd. Then an error message:
cars.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.


Things I tried along with a Repair Install. Upon performing the Repair Install a message stated that one of Windows XP installations were damaged. Thought this would resolve this issue but it did not.

Method 1: Restart your computer by using a clean boot procedure
Method 2: Remove and Reinstall the Game
Method 3: Adjust graphics hardware acceleration
Method 4: Disable AGP Texturing in the DirectX Diagnostic tool
Method 5: Temporarily disable the sound card in Windows
Method 6: Lower sound acceleration
Method 7 : Download and install the most recent version of DirectX
Method 8: Update your video driver
Method 9: Update your sound driver
Method 10: Scan your computer for viruses
Method 11: Remove spyware
Method 12: Install the latest VIA chipset drivers
Method 13: Create a new user account in Windows XP
Method 14: Change the compatibility setting 

http://support.microsoft.com/newsgr...&tid=5e4d24ce-7ede-4ab6-ac7c-0fcdd158af44&p=1

Will successfully install on second computer in home, it is also a HP but do not know the specs. I do know its a newer system than this one.

Also, other games such as Dora the Explorer get the spinning cd after executing the exe but it will play. Another game (not sure which one) boots user out of game.

Any suggestions :4-dontkno


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I know of several games that require a dedeicated GPU to run. They will either have an error message like this or boot the user out of the game when it starts. These kinds of games can't run on an integrated graphics card. Do you know if the other computer has a dedicated graphics card or not? That would be my first suspicion, as these games install just fine and don't check for this until you try to play.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Why would intergrated graphics and a video graphics card have such a difference in this game? I mean if the intergrated graphics is the required amount for the game why is it not working with the intregrated graphics?
It requires a GeForce2/ATI 7500, 32 MB VRAM minimum, is it possible the game will not at this point play nice with an Intel video graphics chip?
IMO, I think no one knows at this point why it will not play on some systems, I feel Microsoft is dragging its feet for a patch of some sort ??

Your thoughts?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

your IGP should be fine for that game. Do you have any other problems with anything else to point to a windows installation problem? You say that one other game boots the user out, but is this the only problem aside from the Cars game? To me, it sounds like maybe Disney or whoever made the game rushed to get it on to the shelves with the movie so there might be a few bugs. There is a game that several of us play around here, Oblivion, that will randomly kick the user out and says that the program has encountered an error and needs to close. that is just due to bugs in the game becuase since it has been patched, the errors are fewer.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

No other problems point to a bad installation after the Repair Install. 

Dora the Explorer starts out like Cars, (the spinning cd beside the cursor) but it will finally play without error. 1 other game they say boots them right out. 

I've tested the memory, video, using Microscope 2000 and they passed. Ive gone as far as trying another cd-rom which of course didnt help but satisfied my thoughts.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm....have your tried a complete uninstall and reinstall of the game instead of just a repair? Worth a shot if you haven't. otherwise it might just be a bug in the game.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I did a windows repair install. The game was uninstalled and reinstalled many time.
I have just found new info, the system that it does work on has ATI graphics, the one it doesnt work on has Intel, I read somewhere that it may not play nice with Intel so we are going to try another video card with either ATI or GeForce chipset which is what the requirements state. This may be the issue. (Im hoping)

I will keep you updated when we find out. 

Thanks for helping


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I just had a look around on the net, and found this page, which says that Cars only supports NVIDIA and ATI video cards, and doesn't support onboard GPU's at all...

Looks like you might need to upgrade to a video card...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

That's what my conclusion was after realizing it played on the computer with an ATI graphics, video card is ordered and on its way. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Purchased and installed ATI/Radeon 9200 128MB PCI (only because there is no AGP slot)
The kid played for hours, before exiting the game they saved their profile. Upon returning, when they loaded their profile and starting into the game they recieved a BSOD Stop Error: 0x000007F

I had her uninstall the game and reinstall, after reinstalling and trying to play it resulted in the BSOD. I asked her to play other games to see if they also cause a BSOD, she said she entered Cars later on that eveing, loaded it and played with no BSOD. Her kid didnt want to play any other games so I am not sure what the issue is at this point.

I am trying to get a handle on this, trying to see if the game itself is that buggy or if the video card is for some reason acting up on her system.

I could look for updated drivers on their website but havent returned to their home yet.

I am really hoping its not the video card. 
I am going to test the video card using Microscope 2000 if she reports continued errors.

What do you guys think is happening?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

well I'm glad you got it working....half the time at least. To be honest, I think it is the game being buggy.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If the blue screen only happens with Cars and at specific points, I would have to agree with gamerman and say the game is buggy, or has a conflict with something on or in the system.

If you can find out what the full error is, please do so, and post it here.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

It only blue screens during the Cars game, but they also have trouble with 2 other games which is making it hard for me to diagnosos the issue.

Dora the Explorer will play but they get kicked out after a certain time with the error Dora.exe has encountered an issue and needs to be closed. It shuts them out of the game and back to the desktop with the report as stated to send to microsoft. Cars now also does this. Another game does the same thing but then theres 2 games that will play ok. The games that they have issues with are racing games, like Cars, some Tonka racing game and Dora, but Dora I dont think is a real aggressive game. 

The Tonka game is not compatible with XP so I assumed this was the issue, I changed it to compatibily mode but still does it. So that game I am not worried about too much.

The system runs fine checking mail and surfing. Cars would not play at all until I installed the video card but Dora did and always errored them out and back to the desktop.

Im just wondering what else could be the issue, I ran memory tests and hard drive tests before the video card was installed and everything passed.

I really dislike troubleshooting game issue, I dont know how you guys keep up with it. :laugh:

I performed a Repair install before installing the video card, during the Repair install it did state that one of the Windows installations were damaged, so it did need it. Im just wondering if a complete system recovery back to the manufacturer state would help but am affraid to try and find it didnt resolve the issue...you know how that goes

I will have her write down the complete BSOD when and if it occurs again


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

what about a simple defrag? How long has it been since the last one? Maybe the file structure is a little too jumbled.... But maybe not since it only happens with these to games...


----------



## TylerBraydn (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all. The Disney Pixar Cars PC game crashes my PC only when I directly select the Piston Cup game from its menu. The workaround is to select it by switch game option. I resolved the Disney Pixar Cars PC game crashing problem by purchasing a sound card. I previously only had onboard sound. Hope this is useful for soemone. On another note I still have one problem when playing the Disney Pixar Cars PC game. From time to time when I finishe a game and go to play it again and the joystick has no control over the game. It may take several attempts exiting and starting the game again before the joystick has full control again. I have updated my joystick (Logitech attach3) to the latest driver and also all my drivers for my sound, motherboard and video cards. Does anyone know how to resolve this problem? Regards Tony


----------



## TylerBraydn (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi all. I got the following response from THQ in regard to the joystick problem I am experiencing: 
I'm sorry to confirm that as Cars is not a true driving simulator game, it won't be compatible with many joysticks. It's odd that you can get it to be accepted sometimes so it might be more an issue of calibration of the stick in Windows Control Panel however we designed the game to accept inputs from keyboard and mouse so it doesn't have much game controller programming and we can't offer full advice on making various sticks work in it.


----------

